# Music to Make Props By



## MorbidMariah

I was curious to know what ya'll like to listen to while making props? I need to expand my creepy mood setting music collection, and would love to know what you guys prefer to listen to.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This subject comes up every year. Here's a few threads from the past with people's favs.

Music That Reminds You of Halloween 

HauntForum Halloween Music List - Top 1000 

 What song do you think best describes Halloween? 

Music you play around halloween?


----------



## kprimm

Sometimes i listen to actual halloween songs and music, monster mash, werewolves of london, midnight syndicate, nox arcana and such. And sometimes i just rock out with alice cooper, kiss, aerosmith,faster pussycat. and the like.For me it's always halloween or rock n roll.


----------



## vista

definitely midnight syndicate... 13th hour is tops..


----------



## ithurt

it is always the misfits! for me anyway


----------



## Wraith

Music from SPF1000, Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, and various Haunted Mansion, and Phantom Manor music. :xbones:


----------



## Devils Chariot

I like to chill with some darker post rock tunes when I am working:

red sparowes

Isis

Godspeed You Black Emperor

Neurosis

and of course i love Tom Waits


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I like to listen to RottingFleshRadio.com and HauntCast.com...and Rob Zombie.


----------



## BadTable Manor

Dang, how'd I miss this thread...

Johnny Hollow, Zombie Girl, Michelange Hannecartis "Sanguinem Mittere", The Changelings (11:59PM Oct. 30; Veils of Gold; Song of the Sephardim); Nightmare Revisited; Lambert, Hendricks & Ross (Halloween Spooks); Duke Ellington; Jill Tracy and the MalContent Orchestra


----------



## lowdwnrob

Just depends on when you walk in the garage. The wife doesnt understand how I switch music like I do but it just whatever Im feeling at the time. You might walk in and hear some hardcore, 50's, old rap (80's), a little rockabilly or even classical. I just get tired of listening to the same stuff all the time.


----------



## DarkShadows

always some some type of metal....slipknot, bleeding through, sevendust, as i lay dying, godsmack..


----------



## The Archivist

I usually listen to Swing and Big Band on my stereo. There is one song, I forget whose it by, called "Nightmare".


----------



## kallen

midnight syndicate & nox arcana are a sure thing but it depends on my mood. When we did our "Guilty Pleasures Masqurade Ball" last year we also added some New Orleans jazz along with ball music like the type used in the ball scene from Van Hausing.


----------



## Rahnefan

If you prefer mood over schlock, and don't like to have to cherry-pick from among umpteen artists, listen to the entire library of *Sixteen Horsepower *and *Woven Hand* (the latter project evolved from the former; same front man).

A blend of Old World and Deep South with a haunting, supernatural, and genuinely creepy feel to it, without being even a smidgeon forced or contrite or hokey, perfectly fit for the entire season, day and night. Good luck finding any other group or artist whose entire catalogue satisfies in all those ways.


----------



## Spookineer

Nightmare before Christmas soundtrack always keeps me in the mood


----------



## saint paul mn

fav subject...


aphex twin
the ghost inside
coven 
enon
misfits
manson
miranda sex garden
poison the well
bane


----------



## BadTable Manor

The Archivist said:


> I usually listen to Swing and Big Band on my stereo. There is one song, I forget whose it by, called "Nightmare".


Love that song as well. It's by Artie Shaw.


----------



## halloween71

I pop in a cd from hween past.The one I listen to now has 
this is hween-thriller-hungry like a wolf-harry potter theme-monster mash-rob zombies boogie man-werewolf of london and more.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

vista said:


> definitely midnight syndicate... 13th hour is tops..


Yeah 4 sure,I know its on Hauntaholic's list.. I'm a huge fan of their work and have all their CD's. Try "Vampire" & "Realm of Shadows" as well,both are great background music I use in my custom mixed CD's in my graveyard.(I used 2 be a production manager for a 5 station radio group..thats why I h8 radio!) I also like 2 just listen 2 sound effect CD's while working. Luv the "Haunted Mansion" from Allegro corp. which were really expensive @ a whole dollar apiece. Dnt use it in toto in my haunt tho,chop it up and only use what I need because some of the tracks are over populated w/ effects and an infrequent scream, cat hiss etc. can be alot more effective on the older crowd. I modify EVERYTHING! Thnx St. Paul for reminding me,Atmospheric DnB and Ambient also tops my list of plays when I build. If you like Aphex Twin,then try out Rabbit on the Moon circa early 90's. Song title "Out of Body Experience".


----------



## Night Watchman

The Ramones, especially Pet Semetary. I seem to like that song.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Believe it or not, I listen to the Eagles' "Hotel California" Album while building, and Disturbed's "The Sickness" when setting up and decorating. Weird, I know, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## nixie

I find classical music/movie scores with a certain spookyish/magical quality to be the most inspirational while prop building. My personal favorite is Danse Macabre by Saint-Saens. March of the Trolls, Funeral March of a Marionette, Aquarium (also Saint-Saens), several Danny Elfman scores from Tim Burton films, Harry Potter and Pirates of the Carribean soundtracks do the trick too. Pretty much anything from Nox Arcana (especially Grimm Tales and Carnival of the Lost Souls). If I get sick of the spooky stuff, I put on Loreena Mckennett, Celtic music...sometimes classic jazz/blues. It all depends on the mood and how close Halloween is!


----------



## Ariadnae

For me it is definitely Nox Arcana, Midnight Syndicate, soundtracks by Danny Elfman (Sleepy Hollow, Beetlejuice and The Frighteners) and the soundtracks from Bram Stroker's Dracula (Woijech Kilar) and House on Haunted Hill (Don Davis). The last one is especially good for haunts and there is a track on the Dracula cd called "The Ring of Fire", lots of vampiric women laughing and screams, flames and horses screaming in the background, great stuff!


----------



## poison

*2 Gig Shuffle*

I build props all day and night and i use my 2 gig ipod shuffle.
And the list is long....
TOOL
PORCUPINE TREE
A PERFECT CIRCLE
ROBBEN FORD
GODSMACK
PINK FLOYD
Sonny Landreth
ZEPPELIN
FILTER
JACKSON BROWN
JETHRO TULL
SUPERTRAMP
BLACK SABBATH
STEVE WILSON
JAMES TAYLOR
ROBIN TROWER
DREAM THEATER
MARILLION
AEROSMITH
PAT TRAVER
RUSH
ALICE IN CHAINS
RADIOHEAD
BOB MARLEY
QUEEN
INCUBUS
BRYAN FERRY
PETER GABRIEL
Sarah Mclachlan
YES
BAD COMPANY
EAGLES
UFO
GENESIS
I told you it was long.... : }


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

Hauntiholik said:


> This subject comes up every year. Here's a few threads from the past with people's favs.
> 
> Music That Reminds You of Halloween
> 
> HauntForum Halloween Music List - Top 1000
> 
> What song do you think best describes Halloween?
> 
> Music you play around halloween?


haha geez a top 1000 i give credit to the person that typed all that lol
personally im a huge fan of slipknot and love the fact they added that on there but i think the "welcome" album reminds me of halloween too!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

This year I bought a pair of outdoor rock speakers, so I had half the block rocking most of halloween day. I usually play a mix of styles. These are the standouts, but by no means a complete list:

Classic Rock:
Pink Floyd-Careful With That Axe, Eugene, One Of These Days, Echoes
Cliff Richard-Devil Woman
Warren Zevon-Werewolves of London
Black Sabbath-Iron Man, The Wizard
Alice Cooper-Feed My Frankenstein, Zombie Dance, Welcome To My Nightmare, Millie & Billie, Years Ago/Steven/The Awakening (an awesome trilogy, really sets the tone)

Punk/New Wave:
Ministry-Every Day Is Halloween
Oingo Boingo-Dead Man's Party
Comateens-Munster's Theme
Ramones-Pet Sematary
Rob Zombie-Dragula
Marilyn Manson-This Is Halloween (from "The Nightmare Before Christmas")

Soundtracks/Theme Songs:
Theme from "Halloween" 
Theme from "The Fog"
Theme from "Psycho"
Theme from "Silence Of The Lambs"
Theme from "Nightmare On Elm Street"
Theme from "The Exorcist"
Theme from "Beetlejuice"

Humorous:
Bobby "Boris" Pickett-Monster Mash
Rose and The Arrangement-The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnatti
The Fools-Scary Movies
Steve Martin-King Tut
The Higsons-Attack of The Zombie Cannibal Businessmen
Davey Dickens-Zombie Love
Naepolian XIV-They're Coming To Take Me Away (Haa,Ha)

Other/Miscellaneous:
Louiza-Voodoo (Instrumental Version)
Robin Trower-Bridge Of Sighs
Stabbing Westward-What Do I Have To Do?
The Cranberries-Zombie
Red Ryder-Lunatic Fringe
Russ Ballard-Voices
C.W. McCall-Comin' Back For More
Music For Zombies-Carnival Of Souls, Spirit Symphony, Zombie Sonata
Total Coleo-I Eat Cannibals


----------



## Devils Chariot

I am gonna post again, but now with a detailed list:

*It's hard work and you have to stay chill to get through it music:*

Red Sparrows
Godspeed You Black Emperor
Pelican
Neurosis
Russian Circles
Rossetta
65 days of static

all post rock, I find little to no words aid the concentration and soothe the mind, even if its dark.

*Get er done or Rock the f**k out like a MoFo:*

Misfits (anything with with Glenn Danzig)
Slayer (its like a crack pipe of horror! first 6 albums)
Metallica (first 4 albums)
Corrosion of Conformity
Prong : Cleansing (you'll thank me for this I promise you)
At the Gate: Slaughter of the Soul

*Need some ideas:*

Tom Waits
High on Fire (its like a metal soundtrack to LOTR)
anything with Danny Elfman
Anything by They Might Be Giants

*Chill the F**k out but keep it rockin:*

Kyuss
Amorphis - land of a thousand lakes
Morphine
Tool


----------



## Dead Things

I like to listen to Hauntcast when I build. I find listening to the masters inspirational as well as the Scare Team (Revenant rocks) and Chris just makes me laugh.
For tunes, it's Maiden, Ozzy, the mighty Sabbath, Dio, Rob Zombie, Alice in Chains, Metallica, Nine Inch Nails, Marilyn Manson, Rush and the Headstones (i'm so old school)
For the haunt I played Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana, which really creeped it out, as well as a "Halloween Sounds" cd


----------



## DieTodtenReitenSchnell

Ah I topic I can sing my fangs into.

Every year I get into a different set of music. This year I was working an aweful lot of days on props and setting up, so I went through a lot.

I went through all my CDs of sound effects one day, even though they are burned to the server for later sound editing. I was trying to remember all that existed and what they sounded like because I needed to compose a new section for my "France" section with a guillotine - people yelling in French as a mob and background dark classical music and the guillotine sound effect when it drops. So I listened and listened. It's amazing how many sound effects are the same on different CDs, even Pro ones. 

This year I listed to the Haunted Mansion soundtrack, Dream Theater's Systematic Chaos, and Hauntcast a lot. I also listened to Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana. Lastly I had a Danny Elfman movie themes CD. Oh yeah also Judas Priests "Nostradamas".


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I'm not that picky. I listen to my favorite rock station or pick out whatever cd I'm in the mood for. I tend to listen to a lot of 90s grunge or metal but I could have anything from Abba to Zappa because I like a lot of different genres.


----------



## Phil

Finally some old Floyd! Thanks Pumpkinhead625! Add some Barrett, Bob Marley and a liberal sprinkle of the rest and you have my shop soundtrack.


----------



## 5artist5

*Propmaking Sound Track?*

I love to listen to stuff while I make props. Obviously Hauntcast is on my playlist, I also listen to darkness at The edge of town. This American Life gets a lot of play. I like to play archived episodes of these shows. Spooky books on tape (mp3).

What do you like to listen to? Am I missing out on any other internet radio that is good for prop building entertainment?


----------



## Ryan Wern

Here's my playlist:

-Social Distortion (Especially their new song Machine Gun Blues!)
-Johnny Cash
-Bad Religion
-Various Country (Garry Allen, Brad Paisley, George Strait, Jarrod Neiman, etc.)
-Black Sabbath (Iron Man, Paranoid is an all-time fav!)
-Aerosmith
-Occasionally I play the Haunted Mansion ride soundtrack from intro to end and Marilyn Manson "This is Halloween" when it gets closer to Halloween. My neighbors love it because I hook up all of my subwoofers and speakers in my garage in the off-season, so whatever I happen to be listening to, the whole neighborhood listens to. No one ever complains though.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*Rock,metal Halloween songs?*

I love to listen to Halloween songs while prop building and one of my favorites is AFI. HALLOWEEN. I also like Rob zombie Halloween how'd y's get so mean. Any other real rock type Halloween jams? I know all the classics but I'm talking rock,metal, punk real rockin tunes to keep the fun going while building


----------



## dead hawk

i listen to classical music like beethoven's moonlight sonata, vivaldi's winter, perhaps song halloween music too i have a list on youtube it has silent hill songs a few creepy songs some gothic music (because i really like how its made) and then some electrohouse to finish the prop because it gives me energy


----------



## Spooky1

If I go classical, I'd go with Holst for prop making.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

My top 5 are: AFI-Halloween, Ministry - Everyday is Halloween, Michael jackson-Thriller, The specials - ghost town. And Whodini - Haunted house of rock. Bonus track cause it ties with 5. Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London.


----------



## Troll Wizard

For me it's good old Classic Rock, FM 92.3 KGON, Portland, Oregon. Weekends are great because they play sets of 3 or 4 in a row of each group or artist they play. They call it "Block Party Weekends". Led Zepplin, Aerosmith, Boston, Blue Oyster Cult, Dobbie Brothers, Nazeraeth - Hair of the Dog!, and I could go on. But I think you get the idea.


----------



## curley

Mushroomhead!


----------



## BadTable Manor

Devils Chariot said:


> Red Sparrows
> Godspeed You Black Emperor
> Neurosis
> Russian Circles
> Rossetta
> Metallica (first 4 albums)
> Tom Waits
> anything with Danny Elfman
> Morphine
> Tool


You, my friend, have superb taste in music.

Here's some stuff on my list:
16 Horsepower
Amon Tobin
Johnny Hollow (1st album)
Lambert Hendricks & Ross "Halloween Spooks"
Karen Elson
Beats Antique
Jill Tracy and the Malcontent Orchestra
Meat Beat Manifesto "Prime Audio Soup (Live)"
Dubtek
Heyoka "Purgatory Dub"
Philip Glass & the Kronos Quartet "Dracula"
The Changelings
The Cure (early stuff, especially "All Cats Are Grey"; "Lullaby"


----------



## Lunatic

I really don't listen to halloween music but I love to listen to my favorite songs on my ipod or the radio while prop building. I love all kinds of music so it's not easy to write a list of fav's. As far as holiday music that I can say I listen to is Christmas songs during that time. I love the oldies and newer stuff.


----------



## gooffy87

Whatever is on the radio usually


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

*Halloween Music*

When I'm working on my projects, I like to keep the mood by listening to "Halloween" music. I find the type of music I listen to has a direct effect on the "flavor" of the piece. Spooky instrumentals keep my pieces kind of dark, while the more whimsicle music lightens the outcome.

I have just found an artist named Voltaire, who has some of the best songs I've heard in a long time. His lyrics are often VERY funny, but his music is always fantastic. I particularly like "Vampire Club" and "Hell in a Handbasket."

All the traditional songs, of course, but I also like Abney Park, for a more Steampunk feel.

What do you all listen to to keep the mood? Maybe you can introduce me to a singer or group I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Saturday8pm




----------



## Systematic Chaos

The Creepshow is a personal favorite. 

Midnight Syndicate and Nox Arcana are also personal favs.


----------

